# Hello ,Anyone in Sicily ??



## nikay

Hello,

I am in in my early 50's and have been in Sicily for just over five years. I still have not learned the language. My husband works away frequently ,if i did not spend time on the internet and speaking long distance to my friends and family i would be totally isolated. I keep thinking things will get better. Silicy is tough. I have met women here who speak english , but so have made no real connections. What to do ? Thanks for reading my post. I welcome all comments and potential friends.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Keep watching and posting as this is the best way to connect with people on the forum


Maiden


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

nikay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in in my early 50's and have been in Sicily for just over five years. I still have not learned the language. My husband works away frequently ,if i did not spend time on the internet and speaking long distance to my friends and family i would be totally isolated. I keep thinking things will get better. Silicy is tough. I have met women here who speak english , but so have made no real connections. What to do ? Thanks for reading my post. I welcome all comments and potential friends.


Hi Nikay

I'm sorry I'm not in Sicily, but way up in the north of Italy in Piemonte, but felt I had to respond as it sounds like we feel the same way. I've been here 2 and a half years.... still can't speak the language..... in my late forties..... husband works away... and like you, hoping that things will improve. It's tough here too. Italians are friendly, but they don't necessarily want or need English people for friends so like you, I have lots of acquaintances but no real friends. My daughter turns 14 next week and things have been tough for her too, but suddenly she is settling down and her social life is just beginning.... and mine hasn't changed at all! Tell me more about why you're here?? Amanda


----------



## athertina

Hello. I'm 43 and will live in the south of Sicily very soon. I was born in Australia. I have a huge family in Sicily and although I am related (my deceased father is their brother), I am still considered an outsider. Although my mother was also born in Italy I am still considered a foreigner. I am called "straniero” or “estraneo”. So do not feel bad. My Italian is very poor but I get by. I advise you try and learn Italian as this is the only solution. Search for "Google translate" the next time you are on the internet. It's free. Request to translate from English to Italian. It will have an icon that looks like a loud- speaker usually at the bottom right hand corner. The voice translation will help you with your pronunciation. Regards, Tina


----------



## nikay

*Hello Amanda*

How are you ? I have been doing better since we adopted a dog and I pioneered the neighbors kitten. The few people I met here from the states have proven to be flakes, mentally ill or just plain mean. lol that was pretty mean of me but really odd experiences with the very few people I have met from the USA. 
As for the rest I am still not blending .... I have a recipe for golden syrup if you are interested. Have you developed any hobbies? i am trying but nothing i am passionate about. hope you and your daughter are coming along and things start looking up for you.


----------



## nikay

did you get my reply .. this forum is not too user friendly


----------



## nikay

Tina 

I know I know but i have a small hearing loss and it makes it difficult for me to make the correct pronunciation. I understand quite a bit but doubt my ability to ever be a real speaker.
I live in Caltagirone and we have family in Licata. let me know when you get here. I do not mind being an outsider . I am not unique and may be more common than i care to admit, but my search for like minded individuals has left me still searching.. i know others are out there i just do not know where....best of luck and regards...


----------



## MaidenScotland

nikay said:


> did you get my reply .. this forum is not too user friendly




I beg to differ... the forum is user friendly to regular posters of the forum.


----------



## kiwikid

Hi I am in Malta..just over the water. Happy to keep in touch and catch up if you feel like a visit.


----------



## Dillinger

athertina said:


> Search for "Google translate" the next time you are on the internet. It's free. Request to translate from English to Italian. It will have an icon that looks like a loud- speaker usually at the bottom right hand corner. The voice translation will help you with your pronunciation. Regards, Tina


I never knew that ... great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Dillinger

nikay said:


> How are you ? I have been doing better since we adopted a dog and I pioneered the neighbors kitten. The few people I met here from the states have proven to be flakes, mentally ill or just plain mean. lol that was pretty mean of me but really odd experiences with the very few people I have met from the USA.
> As for the rest I am still not blending .... I have a recipe for golden syrup if you are interested. Have you developed any hobbies? i am trying but nothing i am passionate about. hope you and your daughter are coming along and things start looking up for you.


You must learn Italian ... only way. Expats will drive you nuts. They are mean because they arrived with dreams and thinking that a change would somehow change them ... then they find that they are THEM wherever they go.

They are OK, just not as your only source of interaction. Learn Italian by any means. You will never be a native ... but who cares about that? I am happy being that funny stranger. I lived in Mexico and The Caribbean ... I am always a stranger. better than to be native back in cold, wet Blighty I feel.


----------



## Country Bumkin

*I'm moving to Messina tomorrow!*

Hi to eveyone in Sicily! I'm going to be working in a language school in Messina and I'd be happy to meet new people from all over the island. I'm in my fifties, love travelling, reading, the cinema, pizza.......If anyone fancies meeting up, I'm willing to travel. Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumkin

Hi!
I've just moved to Messina...will be starting work in Jan at a language school, but wanted to come before to check things out and I'm glad I did! I'm finding it really difficult to find decent accomodation.
Anyway, where are you exactly? If you want you can call me onand we can meet up. 
Take care and remember...the only way is UP! Kate


----------



## pudd 2

nikay said:


> How are you ? I have been doing better since we adopted a dog and I pioneered the neighbors kitten. The few people I met here from the states have proven to be flakes, mentally ill or just plain mean. lol that was pretty mean of me but really odd experiences with the very few people I have met from the USA.
> As for the rest I am still not blending .... I have a recipe for golden syrup if you are interested. Have you developed any hobbies? i am trying but nothing i am passionate about. hope you and your daughter are coming along and things start looking up for you.


yust interested what do you have to do to pioneere a kitten is it cruel and what is a flake dosent sound to pc to me


----------



## Country Bumkin

Hi Nickay,
Did you get my message? I can't seem to get the hang of this forum. I wrote that I'm an English teacher in Messina and would be happy to meet up for cuppa and chat. Have lived all over Italy and am now here in Messina, looking for accomodation before I start my job in Jan.
I don't know anyone here yet...it can be lonely. Luckily I speak Italian!


----------



## athertina

nikay said:


> Tina
> 
> I know I know but i have a small hearing loss and it makes it difficult for me to make the correct pronunciation. I understand quite a bit but doubt my ability to ever be a real speaker.
> I live in Caltagirone and we have family in Licata. let me know when you get here. I do not mind being an outsider . I am not unique and may be more common than i care to admit, but my search for like minded individuals has left me still searching.. i know others are out there i just do not know where....best of luck and regards...


Belated Christmas and New Year good wishes to you and everyone. I am frantically trying to organise my trip and confirm I will arrive 15 April 13. I will live in Melilli, about an hour away from Caltagirone. I hope everything is better in your neck of the woods. I'm practicing my Italian with my Calabrian grandmother. The damn dialects!!! No wonder we doubt our ability to speak perfectly. If the Italians would just stick to the mainstream language and pronounciation everybody would be at peace. It is a cultural identification, thats putting it politely. On the other hand, it is ego and pride, I'm glad to tell you!. Do you have skype? All the best. Regards Tina


----------



## imy13

Hello!
it's my first time to rwite here... Nice to meet you all!
I'm congolese, I live in Siracusa/Sicily since 2 years.

I hope to learn a very good English here with you. 

My mother tongue is french, and my Italian language is very good now.

If someone needs help about italian language, don't hesitate to contact me.
Ciao a tutti!


----------



## imy13

Hello,

I'm in sicily (siracusa).

If you have any question about the city, don't hesitate to ask me.

Ciaooo!


----------



## athertina

Hello Imy, Are you male or female? I've been to Africa a few times, only Johannesburg. Are you working? I am interested in using SKYPE when I come to Italy. Free voice and video calls to anyone else on Skype, anywhere around the world. Do you have it? Should I not have WiFi in Melilli, what is the name for the best cellular data plan I should buy for internet service?
How do you get a taxi? Are they only in the major cities? I do not believe I saw any in Priolo Gargallo where I stayed briefly 5 years ago so I doubt there will be any in Melilli. Long time ago, maybe they have them now. Maybe I was not looking hard enough and could not recognise them. Pardon my ignorance. Thank you. Regards Tina.


----------



## imy13

athertina said:


> Hello Imy, Are you male or female? I've been to Africa a few times, only Johannesburg. Are you working? I am interested in using SKYPE when I come to Italy. Free voice and video calls to anyone else on Skype, anywhere around the world. Do you have it? Should I not have WiFi in Melilli, what is the name for the best cellular data plan I should buy for internet service?
> How do you get a taxi? Are they only in the major cities? I do not believe I saw any in Priolo Gargallo where I stayed briefly 5 years ago so I doubt there will be any in Melilli. Long time ago, maybe they have them now. Maybe I was not looking hard enough and could not recognise them. Pardon my ignorance. Thank you. Regards Tina.


Hello Tina!

happy to hear from you !
I'm female and young mum since 7 months!

My country is in the center of Africa and we speak french. I'm just trying to speak english, sorry for mistakes(LOL).
I'm not working now. I'm actively looking for a job, but Is not easy to find it here!
Yes, we have skype, messenger and all other to make free calls by computer.
You have many providers: TIM( Telecom ITALIA), WIND, VODAFONE,...I use wind(infostrada) for internet and telefone. Is the best for me!

For transport you have bus each 1 hour or more... it's the main public way of transportation.
You can also call a taxi, but its more expensive.

Yes, this is siracusa life!

I live in the center of siracusa, 20-25 minutes to Mellili .
hope to meet you soon!

Have a nive day!


----------



## filmboomer

nikay said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am in in my early 50's and have been in Sicily for just over five years. I still have not learned the language. My husband works away frequently ,if i did not spend time on the internet and speaking long distance to my friends and family i would be totally isolated. I keep thinking things will get better. Silicy is tough. I have met women here who speak english , but so have made no real connections. What to do ? Thanks for reading my post. I welcome all comments and potential friends.


Hi there!
Having read two messages that both complain of not speaking Italian after 2-5 years there, I'm both amazed and yearning to help. I was partially raised in Rome as a child, have returned regularly and have studied the language as well so would LOVE to teach Italian (or English as Foreign Language to others) and am seeing a need for the service.

Gotta be a way to get people with needs together with those who can fill the needs...

I'm seriously considering moving back to Italy if I can either share the costs or land work like...teaching language skills!

And BTW, people who have poor experiences with US citizens (notice I didn't say "Americans") haven't met a wide variety of our ex-pats. Yes, there are douche-types that I wouldn't want to be around either...but there are wonderful people from the U.S. that I know would be wonderful neighbors.

I am searching for someone to share expenses to be able to afford Italia, rather than moving to say, Ecuador or Belize...
Thomas in Seattle


----------



## Leoncino81

Hello everyone, I am sal and I live in Palermo Area - Sicily, I'm Sicilian-American but I've lived most my life in Palermo area. For any questions or just to make friends please fell free to contact me, thanks!


----------



## athertina

imy13 said:


> Hello Tina!
> 
> happy to hear from you !
> I'm female and young mum since 7 months!
> 
> My country is in the center of Africa and we speak french. I'm just trying to speak english, sorry for mistakes(LOL).
> I'm not working now. I'm actively looking for a job, but Is not easy to find it here!
> Yes, we have skype, messenger and all other to make free calls by computer.
> You have many providers: TIM( Telecom ITALIA), WIND, VODAFONE,...I use wind(infostrada) for internet and telefone. Is the best for me!
> 
> For transport you have bus each 1 hour or more... it's the main public way of transportation.
> You can also call a taxi, but its more expensive.
> 
> Yes, this is siracusa life!
> 
> I live in the center of siracusa, 20-25 minutes to Mellili .
> hope to meet you soon!
> 
> Have a nive day!


Imy thanks for advice and sorry about delay with my reply. I am living in Catania and will visit Siracuse this week. I am writing messages but they are not getting through. My no is 3314339603


----------



## Fabio79

Hello to everyone! I just back on my motherland (messina) few months ago, my English is not perfect I know, but I believe that could work for any English talker which feel his self alone here... I'm 34 , and I would be glad to receive any message from anyone of you...


----------



## Karree75

Don't know if you have a tablet, but there is an app for android tablets called Duolingo, which is frees and fantastic. It's like Rosetta Stone software and Pimsleur's CD program all in an interactive game. It makes learning Italian fun.


----------



## Poolajet

I have tried Duolingo and it is good. It's hard to stay motivated when you're still in Texas!


----------



## Workinsiracusa

guys, we are looking for english speaking people in siracusa for offering a job, if there is anyone, let me know ))


----------



## sicilian1

Workinsiracusa said:


> guys, we are looking for english speaking people in siracusa for offering a job, if there is anyone, let me know ))


Tried to send a pm. 
What kind of work are you offering?


----------



## Workinsiracusa

we are looking for some more mother tongue english people for teaching english in a private school, are you available? if you are, let me know how to contact you!!! have a good day


----------



## oceansnbeaches

Hello Imy. How are you? Do you still live in Siracusa? I never received your message many years ago. I saw it now. I am still in Melilli. My number is 3283134498. Regards Tina.


----------



## John Greaney

Hello all,

Just in process of buying a house in Graniti and hoping to make the move from Ireland to Sicily in June.
Not a word of Italian, going to be fun having to aquire the ability to communicate.
Have a female friend on route to Sicily who has bought a house in the same region, so will make things a bit easier to settle in.


----------



## oceansnbeaches

Hello John, I live in Melilli 96010, in-between Catania and Siracusa. Unfortunately I don't have a car to come and greet you when you arrive and I have a dog and cat I cannot leave alone. Let me know if I can help you in any way and I hope to meet you and your friend one day. Take care. Ciao. Tina.


----------



## John Greaney

Hello Tina,
Thank you for the offer, that is very kind off you. Will let you know when I get there, and would love to meet up for a chat and coffee.
Ciao, John.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Hello Team Sicily!

We have lived in Palermo region for 8 years. Married couple with tag alongs😂

If anyone wants help/advice let me know 😉


----------

